
Debian Was the Most Vulnerable OS in the Last 20 Years - vordoo
https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-linux-was-the-most-vulnerable-operating-system-in-the-last-20-years-529387.shtml
======
ktpsns
Where do the numbers come from?

You hardly can compare the number of tickets in an issue tracker of an open
source software (let it alone being a distribution, collecting thousands of
packages and reporting straight to upstream developers) with the information
spread about closed software.

~~~
andrewmackrodt
I remember this clickbait title from a couple of days ago. The comparison is
for all packages over Debian's history in the last 20 years versus a specific
release version of Windows. Hardly a fair comparison.

------
aewens
This just in, an open source OS has more CVEs over the course of 20 years
compared to a closed source OS that is not even 5 years old.

